# Small Guide Bushings



## Rick Haverstock (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm one of the new guys here and enjoying all the router-related dialogs. I'm now working on a project where I could use a 1/4" to 3/16" O.D. guide bushing that would mount on a Porter Cable 690 series baseplate. I've searched all over the web (that's how I found this site) and with the exception of Oak Park (1/4") have not been able to find what I'm looking for.
The Oak Park one would be OK, but I'd have to buy a new baseplate and another locking ring and all of a sudden I'm pushing hard on 50 bucks to make it happen. 

The application is routing kanji letters (asian typefaces) on picture frames that are already assembled. I've made my own templates but the results are less than spectacular with the bit offset (1/8" bit to 5/16" guide) factored in.

Does anybody know where I can find smaller bushings. Thanks all.

Rick Haverstock
Chicago, IL USA


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

You can use the guide from a inlay kit, should do the job you want to do.
Inlay Bushing Kit
Router Accessories

You can also get the kit from HF for 10.oo bucks

========



Rick Haverstock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm one of the new guys here and enjoying all the router-related dialogs. I'm now working on a project where I could use a 1/4" to 3/16" O.D. guide bushing that would mount on a Porter Cable 690 series baseplate. I've searched all over the web (that's how I found this site) and with the exception of Oak Park (1/4") have not been able to find what I'm looking for.
> The Oak Park one would be OK, but I'd have to buy a new baseplate and another locking ring and all of a sudden I'm pushing hard on 50 bucks to make it happen.
> ...


----------



## Rick Haverstock (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey, 

Thanks for the reply (guess I must have stumped everyone else). I already have the Whiteside inlay kit, but the small bushing (without the collar) is 5/16" OD, and that ain't gonna work for me. The Harbor Freight kit is the usual brass one, the smallest again is 5/16 OD. Have any other suggestions??

Rick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rick

All I can they are not all made the same 

I will also say you can make your own, just tap it out so it can take a brass tube, than turn it down to the size you want..it to be..you can also use a brass bolt just tap it out and drill the bolt out to the right size,many ways to skin this cat 

=====



Rick Haverstock said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply (guess I must have stumped everyone else). I already have the Whiteside inlay kit, but the small bushing (without the collar) is 5/16" OD, and that ain't gonna work for me. The Harbor Freight kit is the usual brass one, the smallest again is 5/16 OD. Have any other suggestions??
> 
> Rick


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Rick
Working with kanji and picture frames kinda gets you into micro territory. If you can get by with the Oak Park rig it may be the cheapest way to go. The only think I could think of would be trying to rig a dremel with a 1/8 or 1/16th bit to a pantograph some how but I'm pretty sure you would be well over 50 bucks trying that.


----------



## Rick Haverstock (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Bob,

A big thanks for giving me some food for thought. Ended up on a road trip to Harbor Freight and scored an "insert set" with a 1/8" hole. Drilled and tapped this, turned down a 1/4-20 machine screw using the drill press and a mill file (yeah, crude, but it worked) and ended up with a 3/16" template guide (see pic).

Made some templates out of baltic birch ply and tested them out on the board on the left. In case you're interested, they are from left to right: Love; Faith; and Strength.

Thanks again to all who responded.

Rick Haverstock






bobj3 said:


> Hi Rick
> 
> All I can they are not all made the same
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Rick

Fine Job Rick 

====



Rick Haverstock said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> A big thanks for giving me some food for thought. Ended up on a road trip to Harbor Freight and scored an "insert set" with a 1/8" hole. Drilled and tapped this, turned down a 1/4-20 machine screw using the drill press and a mill file (yeah, crude, but it worked) and ended up with a 3/16" template guide (see pic).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick Haverstock (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanka again Bob; I owe it all to you.

Rick Haverstock


----------

